# Where can I get stock heat transfer images for Licensed characters?



## daffodil (Mar 18, 2009)

any info as to where I can get heat transfer stock images for licensed cartoon characters? I've tried looking everywhere, and can't seem to find any.


----------



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

Have tried contacting Proworld? They sell stock transfers, might be able to steer you to the one's you are looking for. Here's the link *www.proworldinc.com*.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

daffodil said:


> any info as to where I can get heat transfer stock images for licensed cartoon characters? I've tried looking everywhere, and can't seem to find any.


Try Zazzle.com.


----------



## daffodil (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanx! Will try the site.


----------

